# SAP package



## rcesonis (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone have the latest part numbers foe the SAP package for a 2006 GTO Gm seems to be brain dead as they keep running me back and forth.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is NO master part number for the package. The entire package was sold piece by piece, each piece has its own part number. IF you order the entire kit like I did the kit was delivered in 2 boxes with every piece having its own part number. You cannot get this kit from GM any longer they stopped making these pieces in the early '06 model run. This kit was ordered by the dealer and installed by the dealer, you'll have to check with a former Pontiac dealer and hope they still have any information of any pieces in their data base. My guess is they won't but you can try.


----------

